# EOS Utility 2.11.4 Updater for Mac OS X doesn't install



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2012)

The old EOS Utility stopped working on OS 10.7.4 on updating the firmware for 7D to 2.0. So, I downloaded the latest updater. It gets as far as "Extracting files". Then, no more happens.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2012)

I Use Windows. :|


----------



## pho999 (Sep 21, 2012)

Have you got this sorted out, Alan?

The same thing is happening to me and Canon tech support told me to look elsewhere for the solution.

They said if I download the update from Safari rather than Chrome it would work but did not.

Please let me know if you get this figured out.


----------



## pwp (Sep 21, 2012)

I run EOS Utility 2.11.4 on my MBP OS-X 10.7 hooked up to the 5D3 and it's unstable as hell. During a full-day shoot it crashes or freezes a couple of times an hour and four times yesterday required force-quit and shutdown/restart before EOS Utility could be used again. Thankfully I had a patient client, but it sure messes up the flow of the day.

Breezebrowser Remote Pro for Mac is a very cool program, but the current version does not see the 5D3. Grrr. Honestly I'm tempted to get a PC laptop just for shooting tethered.

-PW


----------



## inky38 (Sep 26, 2012)

I recently updated to EOS Utility 2.11.4 on my Mac, but only attempted to use it for the first time last night (I use the windows version mostly).

If I start it up without the camera switched on, the application appears to be fine. As soon as I switch the camera on however the EOS Utility crashes.

If the camera is already switched on when I try to start the utility, it crashes straight away.

Pretty useless for me as it stands


----------



## Rafifi (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello,

Did someone solve this problem ? I've tried to install utility but nothing happened to me too.
I've reach the french tech support but do not know what happen. They will normally call me back by the end of the week.

I'll let you know, but I'm reassure not to be the only one.

Thanks,


----------



## Subtas (Oct 16, 2012)

To those who had problems with EOS Utility 2.11.4 and Mac OS 10.7.5, there is already a version available at Canon USA site (2.12.0) that doesn't crash.


----------



## Rafifi (Oct 16, 2012)

In my case, I'm on Mac OS 10.6.8 which don't have to be a problem usualy


----------



## karenlmasters (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm having exactly the same problem as the OP. I installed from the CD (Mac 10.8.5) and utility doesn't run. I downloaded the updater (using both Safari and Chrome) and when I start it extracts the files, then stops. Nothing else happens.. Does anyone have a solution? 

Alternative solution - a way to take time-lapse photography without buying a remote. This is what I want to try with my EOS1100D.


----------

